# Seed in poop, Do I panic yet?



## Krieger

Krieger pooped today and there was a millet seed in it, do I panic yet?


----------



## Noekeon

I don't want to mislead you in any case as I'm a newbie but I've been doing loads of reading as I'm quite a maniac reader. I've come across on mostly 2 cases when raw seeds etc appear on droppings:

1) the serious trouble: a stomach infection ( yeast infection I think it's called sorry english isn't my native language so it's hard to remember everything correctly )

2) the not-so-serious-trouble especially brought up with Millet seeds is that as they are so tiny they some times just suck it in by being hungry or whatever without properly digesting it, but that's something you should keep an eye out as well as it could cause choking and extra problems

To be totally honest I remember after reading the choking part I took the darn millet away and I wouldn't even care less if my birdy liked it or not.

Again no intention to mislead or freak you out, just throwing out my findings from reading here and there.

Better keep the post updated or in any case if you see anything strange on your fellow better take him to a Vet to be 150% safe.

Best regards.


----------



## Haimovfids

Panicking should be the last resort. Try to stay calm. If you are ever concern of your birds health, a vet should always be the way to go. They can do tests to see if it's anything serious.


----------



## tielfan

Wait for a few more poops. It they're normal, no problem. If they all contain a lot of seed there could be a problem.


----------



## enigma731

Don't panic.

If the next few poops aren't normal, try some probiotics. If those don't clear it up in a couple of days, or if you notice more symptoms, then it's time for a vet check.

Don't start googling undigested seed in poop, either. Everything you find will be equal parts unhelpful and unnecessarily panic-inducing.


----------



## Vickitiel

Honey's first signal to me that she had a yeast infection was undigested seeds in her poop. It went on for a while though, if it's a one-off thing I wouldn't worry. Just give some probiotics and if it continues, a vet check-up.


----------



## Krieger

what are these probiotics? is it something Ill find at a pet store or do I have to go to a vet for it?


----------



## Vickitiel

You can buy special bird probiotics online, I'm not sure if pet shops will have it. Vets also have them, and my vet said it was okay to give my birds a bit of probiotics made for humans so I just open up one capsule and give a little bit of the powder mixed in with some soft food a few times a week. You can put it in water too.


----------



## Krieger

There is still some millet in his poop today, do I go for the probiotics for a few days/week, or should I go straight to a vet? I'd really prefer to not go to the vet if at all possible


----------



## enigma731

If he has no other symptoms, I'd try the probiotics first. But be prepared to act quickly if more symptoms develop.


----------



## shaenne

Most pet stores here stock vetafarm probiotics which is what I use.


----------



## tielbob

He might be so excited eating millet spray that some seeds go down without being hulled first. I don't think seeds in their shells can be digested by cockatiels so they might just pass through. Some birds can swallow seeds whole and digest them without removing the outer shell (like pigeons) but as far as I know tiels have to shell them first to process them as food and not waste. If you only see seeds passing when he eats millet spray I wouldn't panic. If it happens with his regular seed-based food that would be different (but I still wouldn't panic  ). Always better to go the vet-check route if you have concerns or there are other symptoms, though.


----------



## tielfan

Millet shells aren't a problem, the actual seed is a lot harder than the shell is.

Another thing you can try is to add a few drops of vinegar to the drinking water. This will make the water more acid, and by drinking this the crop will become a less friendly place for microorganisms. Keep the amount of vinegar small, and make sure that the bird is still drinking water. You shouldn't do this all the time, but it's OK to do it for a week.


----------



## Krieger

from what I've seen now over a few days, hes pooping quite a few millet seeds, but I dont really seem to see any other seeds, so Im not sure what to make of it

I'm going to go to the pet store/drug store/vet to get some probiotics today

what symptoms should I keep an eye out for?


----------



## enigma731

If you're seeing an increasing number of seeds, I'd go to the vet at this point.


----------

